# new! Young Haunters?



## phantom2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum, I've been posting on halloweenforum.com for a few years now.

I'd just like to say hi, and I was wondering how many younger haunters are out there? (I've been decorating since I was 13?) 
I'm 18 myself, and I find it interesting as to how many younger people are haunting their homes.

once again, hi, and thanks for making me feel welcome.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome!! Happy Haunting!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

We've got a number of younger haunters posting here. Unfortunately I'm not one of them... But welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Does being immature count??

Welcome, welcome!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey ya...
I'm a "youngen" here on the forum.
I'm 17 and have been into haunting since 2005.
Glad to see another "youngen" around here!
.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It must be great as a younger haunter to have access to all these forums. The internet and chat forums were still relatively new when I was your age. Welcome and take advantage of the info at your fingertips!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. That's the same thing I was thinking. If I had access to all this information back then who knows how much storage space I would have used up by now LOL. Shoot, I'm from back when we just had electric typewriters in school.:googly: Be sure to post your pictures....we LOVE pictures.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Young and old, we love 'em all. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell-o and welcome


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Beepem and Eric will chime in....

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome!
I would probably be considered as one of the younger haunters here as well. I'm 20 and have been creating haunts since I was 15.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome... I started young, but they say I'm supposed to be an adult now. (I don't believe it)


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome man. I'm 18 myself and been doin my home haunt since 2000. Get up some pics


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> Does being immature count??


Hahaha.. does it ever?? Can't say I'm a youngun.. But my kids do help out.. One is getting into prop building now. She's 11 and my other one is 13. He's kinda on and off again Welcome to the forum!!! You know.. we love seeing pics.. hint hint


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. I think you will find this to be a friendly place where ideas are shared openly. Glad to have you here.
Remember, you have to grow old, but you don't have to grow up.


----------



## phantom2 (Oct 14, 2007)

trishaanne said:


> Welcome. That's the same thing I was thinking. If I had access to all this information back then who knows how much storage space I would have used up by now LOL. Shoot, I'm from back when we just had electric typewriters in school.:googly: Be sure to post your pictures....we LOVE pictures.


I'll post some progress ones soon


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

im 20 now. ive been "haunting" since i was little. we always had at least one prop up from before i remember. When i was 4 or 5 i remember this guy next door. he worked for hollywood and made animatronics. he had 4 singing heads in his window and even at that young age i thought it was the coolest thing on the planet. Halloween is awsome!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the haunt from an old timer.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Age doesn't matter when you think about it....halloween just turns us all into little kids looking forward to the scare. am i young????.....yeah.....just divide my age by 2 (or 3 would be better) haha


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome 
yup i think we are all young at heart ..our bodies my say different though


----------

